# Boneless leg of lamb/ this weekend



## motolife313 (Aug 13, 2018)

My dad told me his friend said that the boneless leg of lamb was the best thing he has smoked. What cut is this btw because I’m actually not sure? Back thigh I’m guessing. Possibly shoulder but not sure

Thinking I wanna brine it for  a day but not sure what to cook it to temp wise because I’m not sure what muscle group it is lol. So any advise would be nice thanks! From Costco btw. I’m sure I could just call and ask tomorrow but I got u guys :)


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 14, 2018)

Don't mind me, I am just here to eavesdrop on the conversation, for the next time our Son request lamb.


----------



## pabeef (Aug 16, 2018)

That is a boneless leg of lamb from the back of the lamb that has been netted 
 So primarily you will have 3 large muscle I have never done any brines on my legs that I smoke. . Lots of different ways to go : SPOG with some rosemary,  spike with garlic and rosemary by cutting slits into it and Inserting  openings.  Smoke forabout 4 hrs or Until internal temp is 130 for medium rare  let rest and slice across the grain  ( short side to short side )to serve 
Good luck 
PABEEF


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 20, 2018)

thanks for the advise guys! Did it Saturday and it tasted really good. Cooked it to 140-142. Found some musscles in my river too


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 20, 2018)

Did some striped bass and salmon yesterday  bass was only 2.99 a pound and salmon was 6.99


----------



## tallbm (Aug 20, 2018)

Wow the lamb looks fantastic!
I like the fish as well but I don't eat nearly enough fish.  I might have to buy some this week :)


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for the compliment! It was even better next day. If u have a Costco membership there salmon cut up into about 3”x5” with this yummy green sauce is really good. Best salmon I’ve had. The salmon I in this smoke was not that good. Kinda mushy. The one from Costco flakes apart.


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 20, 2018)

Moto That looks GREAT, Big Like for sure.   I picked up a boneless leg of lamb 2 weeks ago to do out here at work. Been waiting to do, One of the guys I work with will be back around the 28th and is a big lamb fan as well. We have been bouncing ideas off of each other to do out here to change things up.


----------



## alexy (Dec 5, 2018)

That lamb looks exceptional. What temp and how long did you smoke it at?


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks! Smoked it to IT of 142 and usually cook at 225-250. Time I don’t Remember. Usually take pic of my fire box and that’s when I start the time since I toss the meat in the smoker first but I think I deleted the pic. I think it was 3-4 hours. 4 sounds about right. It was good and tender.


----------



## smokinstubbs (Dec 5, 2018)

That needs to be at least 160 to be at it's best. NEVER eat red lamb! Try it, you'll find it fall off the bone tender!


----------

